# Earthquake warning-where, who, how?



## Jeanie (May 4, 2010)

West coast of U.S. had a few earthquakes. Articles refer to the warnings of Dec. 28 and then quakes of 29th? I saw no warning on TV. Am still hearing nothing re: the signif' of these quakes and warnings of possible larger quakes to follow, unless you have to dig for information via ____?
Where does one find such warnings.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't believe there is any way to predict earth quakes. I did see an article about the recent Vancouver earth quake and that some experts were saying that a bigger quake could be coming.


----------



## Jeanie (May 4, 2010)

I've been searching. found a few articles:ww.foxnews.com/us/2015/09/11/with-time-ticking-for-big-one-west-coast-quake-warning-system-begins-to-take
My husbands company developed tsunami warning systems. Warning has to be distributed and then responded to...
Interesting challenges...


----------



## Jeanie (May 4, 2010)

Yesterday, local news (Seattle) said to be prepared but gave no specifics. I've refreshed all our water containers, fuel etc. Feel like it can never be enough. Hmmm?


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

The biggest fear for people in Seattle would be a plate shift off the coast and have the tsunami follow the Strait of Juan de Fuca and end up at Seattle. Some science channel shows have said that the way the water way works is to funnel the Tsunami right to Seattle magnifying the water surge. The potential damage to Seattle would be past devastation, according the experts of the science channel. 

I don't believe there would be any warning that would allow a reaction from the residence. 

I have been to Seattle numerous times and if you live in the hills you should be OK but if you live less the 100 feet above the water level, you may want to consider evacuation routes and be ready to bug out within 5 mins.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Here is where I get my disaster in formation. http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/index2.php

This is all after the fact. There is no reliable way to predict earthquakes. Earthquakes are like car crashes, you know they are going to happen but not when or to whom. All you can do is to prepare. Be aware but don't obsess, that will drive you nuts.


----------



## Jeanie (May 4, 2010)

Fortunately we are well outside of Seattle with the ability to move around via kayak and canoe if roads impassable during aftermath. Tsunami is complex issue. Will it come and how far up Puget Sound? And then the water pollution and which filtration device to have on hand. I'll have to check other threads for those comments. Can you direct me to specific threads on this site?


----------



## Jeanie (May 4, 2010)

Before we bought our waterfront property I was assured that a tsunami would not bring high water over us. My husband, an ocean engine affiliated with tsunami warning devices did the assuring. That rascal! However he is adamant about not owning beach property along the western coastline proper. Feels there is no way to reach elevation fast enough due to crowded "one road out". (Long Beach Peninsula for example) I believe the Juan de Fuca fault is main threat.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

More then likely that nothing will happen. If it does happen, GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Cascadia fault, and it's "due" and it's epic when it lets loose.

due can be a thousand years, or tomorrow. I wouldn't want to be coastal when it happened, and I wouldn't want to be inland when it happened either, in fact I turned down job offers asking me to move to SeaTac which I personally LOVE!

I'm not going to nuts trying to prepare for a ripshit wild string of 9.0's that are going to swallow the PNW coastal areas. 

like I said, "due" is on earths time table, and that can be 100's or 1000's of years, or.. microseconds.

If I were to live in the desert again (born and raised in PHX) I could store water, lots and lots and lots of it... if I'm coastal PNW and not in a very significant uphill area, things are gonna be... pretty rough. The problem that WILL HAPPEN, is too much water, all at once.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Dakine said:


> Cascadia fault, and it's "due" and it's epic when it lets loose.
> 
> due can be a thousand years, or tomorrow. I wouldn't want to be coastal when it happened, and I wouldn't want to be inland when it happened either, in fact I turned down job offers asking me to move to SeaTac which I personally LOVE!
> 
> ...


I also heard that the "big one" was due. The scientists were concerned the most about a fault off the coast. If that one let lose they were predicting a minimum of a 100 foot tsunami hitting Seattle within 60 mins. The damage estimates were a quarter to a half of Seattle citizens to vanish. The Tsunami would hit at a speed that would cause the water to roll up most of the hills.

Still the chances of it happening anytime soon is remote. The good news is that when it does happen 99% of the people won't know about it till they see water over their heads.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

WA and OR are not the only places that have to prep for a Cascadia tsunami. Cascadia can wipe out every port from Vancouver, B.C. to southern Oregon. It will not only take out the harbor facilities but any ships, tugs, and barges that are in port at the time.

Alaska receives 99% of its freight through the Port of Seattle. We could easily lose 50% of the tugs and barges that serve Alaska and we would have to ship from Long Beach or other S. CA port. Even if food could be rerouted port facilities would be strained, shipping times doubled with fewer barges. Twenty percent or so of our regular freight would be a fair guess and if we managed 50% we'd be extremely lucky.

Hawaii and the Western Pacific would also be hit though they would have a bit more time than the few minutes afforded the people along the U.S. coast. If you feel the trembling in WA or OR then you better head for the hills. It would be better to drive home after a land based quake than to wait to be told that it was the Cascadia fault.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

per historical records, Japan is also in the hurt locker. Not that it means much to anyone being clobbered in the first five minutes of it happening that's in the US PNW, but at least they get some warning, but their entire eastern seaboard is gonna get clobbered too. 18 hours is what they get for warning.

I hadn't thought about Caribou's points on Alaskan dependence on the SeaTac ports for supplies and commerce, but yeah... I totally get it now. That's HUGE! I mean it's one thing to say living in AK requires several levels of self reliance and sustainability skills, it's another thing entirely to take away a lot of those "tools" and then say, "now do it."


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Jeanie said:


> .....And then the water pollution and which filtration device to have on hand. I'll have to check other threads for those comments. Can you direct me to specific threads on this site?


Found a few threads about water, there's probably more:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f20/filter-help-28029/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f20/steri-pens-worth-28581/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f20/drinkable-book-28066/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f74/finding-water-28486/


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I was I Seattle about 20 years ago when they had a 4.3 earthquake. I was walking in the down town area and felt a slight wiggle like a subway train had just past under my feet like I had felt hundreds of times in New York City. When I got back to my hotel 10 mins later it was like a Chinese fire drill, people running every where. I asked the desk people what had happened and they said "didn't you feel the earthquake"? I had to think about it and then realized that I had not felt a subway train but an earthquake.

I went up to my room and turned on the TV and was watching the news and the local news channel had a live feed about the damage to some downtown buildings. I was sitting there watching and realized that the building they were in front of was my hotel. I looked out my 10th floor window and could see them doing the reporting in the street.

I went back down stairs to see this damage they were talking about and couldn't find any. I hope these people never go through a tornado or a hurricane, they would probably all have heart attacks.

Sorry, just an interesting side story about Seattle.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah Seattle is not prepared for flooding, let alone anything else.

When I was in the Aleutian Islands we had a 5.9 quake. My phone started ringing with FNGs asking how long before the tsunami warning. I told them, you felt the quake, it's too late your dead and went back to sleep.

Seattle may be washed away but unless the wave starts in the sound itself, there is little chance for major damage further south because the wave is not going to turn the corner after the straights and head south. At least not at any magnitude.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

cnsper said:


> Yeah Seattle is not prepared for flooding, let alone anything else.
> 
> When I was in the Aleutian Islands we had a 5.9 quake. My phone started ringing with FNGs asking how long before the tsunami warning. I told them, you felt the quake, it's too late your dead and went back to sleep.
> 
> Seattle may be washed away but unless the wave starts in the sound itself, there is little chance for major damage further south because the wave is not going to turn the corner after the straights and head south. At least not at any magnitude.


You could be right, the experts on the science channel seem to think that the sound will act as a funnel and magnify the effects to the coast inside the Seattle bay area.

Like I said before, I doubt that anything will happen anytime soon, but we can't be sure about that.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

cnsper said:


> Yeah Seattle is not prepared for flooding, let alone anything else.
> 
> When I was in the Aleutian Islands we had a 5.9 quake. My phone started ringing with FNGs asking how long before the tsunami warning. I told them, you felt the quake, it's too late your dead and went back to sleep.
> 
> Seattle may be washed away but unless the wave starts in the sound itself, there is little chance for major damage further south because the wave is not going to turn the corner after the straights and head south. At least not at any magnitude.


Funny story.

The fault is off shore but not far. There have been several tsunamis previously so they have a good idea where the damage might occur. Villages were totally eliminated. There are numerous chevrons, a geological remnant, left behind. There is no predicting the next time the Cascadia will let go but it is past due judging from past slippages. It is generally accepted that the longer between quakes the greater potential for damage.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Just read this today.
Tweto


Massive Mega Quake Predicted To Destroy The Pacific Northwest 2-6-2016

Posted on January 9, 2016 Written by Amy S. Leave a Comment

Mega Quake
Massive Mega Quake Predicted To Destroy The Pacific Northwest 2-6-2016

A new report predicts that a mega-earthquake could kill an estimated 13,000 people and destroy a sizable portion of the Pacific Northwest. By the time the shaking has ceased and the tsunami has receded, the region will be unrecognizable. Kenneth Murphy, who directs FEMA's Region X, the division responsible for Oregon, Washington, Idaho, and Alaska, says, "Our operating assumption is that everything west of Interstate 5 will be toast."

A Self Sustaining Source Of Fresh Meat,Vegetables And Clean Drinking Water

To the north of California's famous San Andreas fault is a less known, but possibly more deadly, fault line. The Cascadia subduction zone runs some 700 miles from northern California to Vancouver.

In a deeply reported article for The New Yorker, Kathryn Schulz tells the tale of how this fault lies dormant for periods of 243 years, on average, before unleashing monstrous tremors. The Pacific Northwest is 72 years overdue for the next quake, which is expected to be between 8.0 and 9.2 in magnitude.

At the upper end of that scale, Schulz notes, we would experience "the worst natural disaster in the history of North America." (The major 2011 earthquake in Japan was a 9.0, killing more than 15,000 people.)

IMEagle

The Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA) already has an emergency response plan for when this earthquake hits. Parts of FEMA's quake expectations are truly terrifying. As Schulz writes:

FEMA projects that nearly thirteen thousand people will die in the Cascadia earthquake and tsunami. Another twenty-seven thousand will be injured, and the agency expects that it will need to provide shelter for a million displaced people, and food and water for another two and a half million.

These projections are based on a scenario that has the earthquake striking at 9:41 a.m. February 6. (The agency isn't trying to predict the future or saying that the earthquake will definitely occur then, they just need a date to plan around.) The toll would be far higher on a warm day, when more people - often huge crowds of people - are at the beach or in the water.

When the quake does occur, its severe effects and the impacts of the following tsunami ("It will look like the whole ocean, elevated, overtaking land") will be felt all the way from Canada to Sacramento, in densely populated cities like Seattle and Portland.

RELATED : Prophecies that America will be split by a huge Earthquake - Can This Be How America Will Be Judged and Split in Half?

What's more, the Pacific Northwest is not earthquake ready. Buildings aren't retrofitted properly and there aren't many effective emergency warning systems or escape plans in place.

MegaQuake not only have portable disaster morgues been shipped to four states in what appears to be preparation for a Large Earthquake in the New Madrid Seismic zone. Now FEMA is also preparing for an Imminent large 8.0 to 9.2 Magnitude Earthquake in the already locked and overdue Cascadia Subduction Zone.

RELATED : FEMA is planning for an earthquake that devastate the Pacific Northwest, killing 130,000 people

Do you know how to actually protect yourself during an earthquake or hurricane? What about a tornado or fire? You've probably heard lots of conflicting information over the years. We hope you won't ever need it, this start-to-finish guide to handling disasters will help you remember what you should really do during an emergency and afterwards to recover as quickly as possible.


----------

